# What seasonal phase am I in?



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yesterday I fished a lake at the far southern portion of the state for bass. There are big bass in the lake, but tough to catch--clear water. I started out at about 7:00 a.m. and fished until 4:00 p.m. without a bite. The a.m. air temp started out around 31 deg. and the high went to about 50 deg. The water surface temp. was 52 deg. 

The strange thing is, I didn't see fish anywhere. Well, actually my fishfinder would pick up a fish or two together. Then I would go maybe a half hour before seeing another fish or two on the fishfinder. (I fished this lake int he summer and the fish were stacked on top of each other at certain locations!)

Where does it sound like this lake is at with the season-at the end of fall turnover, or post turnover? & Where/what depth should I have been focusing my efforts?

On a sidenote, I did see suspended fish at 30' deep in 40-50' fow.

Any tips are much appreciated, for I'm starting to think someone was taken all of the fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

They were probably there.
The cold front and full moon probably really shut down the bite.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

The lake has not turned over yet if the surface temperature is 52 degrees. When it turns over, the water column literally turns over and the water gets quite murky...even on a clear water lake. 

In the fall, follow the bait! Find cover on secondary points near the mouths of bays and large creek arms preferably at or near the depth where you saw the fish activity concentrated on your electronics. The water is in the lower 50's so the fish are moving back out toward wintering locations, but if you find 'em you can clean up.

If there are any bridges with rip rap around 'em connecting a shallower part of the lake with the main body of the lake...FISH 'EM. These are great mid to late fall stopping points for fish moving out to the main lake in the fall. 

It's hard to answer better with the information you've given. What is the primary forage base (baitfish or crawfish?). What is the prevalent type of cover (weedbeds, stumps, docks, rocks, etc.)

I agree with Lewis, they were probably shut off. But in the fall with clear water in the lower 50's and the fish deep you can't beat a jigging spoon or jig n' pig in deep cover.

Hope this helps. I've had the same struggles you are experiencing as I cut my bass fishin' teeth on the ultra deep and clear Pocono region bass fisheries.

GOOD FISHIN'


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Truly excellent response! The lake is notoriously clear causing difficulty for everyone that fishes it. Even at this time of the year it is still crystal clear, I'd say pretty darn close to how clear it was back in August. The only cover in the lake are fallen trees on the banks. There is absolutely no grass---with the over abundance of grass carp grass is a thing of the past. It seems to be a deep lake with all the banks cutting down sharply (The bank cuts down near 20' deep within 10' out from the bank.) As for bait, I can't exclude crawdads as bait, but I believe the primary bait to be baitfish. You know, something I just thought of, when I launched the boat in the morning I saw baitfish right around the launch ramp in the rip-rap. I thought it was a good sign, but thinking the grass was greener on the other side, I moved on out to the main part of the lake ignoring the baitfish at the ramp. In August I fished a main point in the lake, and noticed fish stacked up all up and down the point. The other day, there was hardly any fish around. It seemed like they were all scattered around the lake in small groups at about 30'.
I left the lake disgusted and grumbling that I wouldn't return until spring. With this new information I'm ready to get back at it again.....maybe even tomorrow  (It's amazing how little it takes to get you back in the ring!)


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Keep in mind not all lakes have a thermocline, therefore not all lakes "turnover" quite the same. After turnover the water column is roughly the same temperature independant of depth. This is usually tough fishing at first but can stir up some forage life such as baitfish and crawfish and get them moving to their winter haunts, while on the way being eaten.

If your fishing a clear lake with any reasonable depth to it then it most likely has a thermocline and will have or had a significant turnover.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

ohiou_98 said:


> Truly excellent response! The lake is notoriously clear causing difficulty for everyone that fishes it. Even at this time of the year it is still crystal clear, I'd say pretty darn close to how clear it was back in August. The only cover in the lake are fallen trees on the banks. There is absolutely no grass---with the over abundance of grass carp grass is a thing of the past. It seems to be a deep lake with all the banks cutting down sharply (The bank cuts down near 20' deep within 10' out from the bank.) As for bait, I can't exclude crawdads as bait, but I believe the primary bait to be baitfish. You know, something I just thought of, when I launched the boat in the morning I saw baitfish right around the launch ramp in the rip-rap. I thought it was a good sign, but thinking the grass was greener on the other side, I moved on out to the main part of the lake ignoring the baitfish at the ramp. In August I fished a main point in the lake, and noticed fish stacked up all up and down the point. The other day, there was hardly any fish around. It seemed like they were all scattered around the lake in small groups at about 30'.
> I left the lake disgusted and grumbling that I wouldn't return until spring. With this new information I'm ready to get back at it again.....maybe even tomorrow  (It's amazing how little it takes to get you back in the ring!)


Good Luck...post how you do.

Just out of pure curiosity, what lake are you talking about?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you're reading fish at 30 to 50 FOW suspended and clear water, you might just be better off Drop-Shotting. Just a thought.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't target bass but they share many of the same preferences as other freshwater game fish. Once a lake turns over, the dissolved oxygen levels are uniform from top to bottom. This means the fish are just as comfortable feeding deep as they are shallow. Normally you'd think this means the fish are more spread out and harder to catch, but the opposite seems to hold true. More fish seem to become active at the same time -- probably due to the approach of winter combined with increased oxygen. When boat fishing this time of year I always start deep and quickly work my way shallow till I find them.

As a side note, it's refreshing to see someone like ohiou_98 pose a question based on their own trial & error rather than the classic "Where are they biting and on what?".


----------

